
Mysterious GPS outages are wracking the shipping industry - pseudolus
https://fortune.com/longform/gps-outages-maritime-shipping-industry/
======
akadruid1
[https://archive.is/ZqeYl](https://archive.is/ZqeYl)

------
cbm-vic-20
Anyway, how's that GLONASS going?

